
Show HN: Cloud Patron – Open Source Patreon Alternative - cloudpatron
https://github.com/cloudpatron/cloudpatron
======
cloudpatron
Hey HN, this is the very first version of Cloud Patron, our attempt at solving
the problem of centralized and proprietary patron platforms.

It uses Stripe for credit card processing but in the future it will support
other card processors, Bitcoin, and whatever other payment methods people
need.

Happy to take feedback or questions. Thanks!

